# my little betta



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## delgado4604 (Dec 28, 2014)

Booswalia said:


> He's gorgeous!



Ty lol was starting to wonder if anyone here liked bettas


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know do we like bettas.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have 4 and each one has it's own personality.


----------



## delgado4604 (Dec 28, 2014)

Neatfish said:


> I don't know do we like bettas.




Tu che haha i love red bettas but more then anything ive always wanted a pure white full half moon betta :/ cant find them down here


----------



## delgado4604 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thr pictures i take on my phone look amazing like a proffesional shot them but when they hit a computer screen they lose all focus and look terrible... why is this does anyone know


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

delgado4604 said:


> Ty lol was starting to wonder if anyone here liked bettas


i love bettas! here's mine.


----------



## heuk21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are mines: hmpk koi and marble both male


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I don't have any Bettas at this time but you guys have some beautiful Bettas!


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

delgado4604 said:


> Ty lol was starting to wonder if anyone here liked bettas




Just love those bettas  This is the Darlin Darla and friends


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Not the best pictures, but here are some of mine:

































And one of my newest acquisition (when he was still in the bag):


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a betta in his own 5 gallon. I can never get a decent pic of him.


----------



## FloridaBettasGeek (Apr 3, 2015)

My crowntail male Apollo he is a marble and hasn't changed colors yet.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

There are plenty of betta people on this forum, though bettafish.com forums has a lot (but much less planted tank people).
thread where many post photos of their bettas [click]

I have 4 boys atm: 
Alastor the marbe white-red delta in a 2g cookie jar


Magnus the Mustard delta (now a wannabe rose tail from fin damage) in 3g bubble bowl


Aristocoles the multi color elephant ear (aka ee, dumbo, big ear) in 6g bownfront


And Xerxes the marble mustard plakat in 7g cube. 

Journals for them and their tanks are in my siggy.


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Yay! More betta love!


----------



## AquaPeanut (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's our Patrick 

​


----------

